# USMB Book Club



## Modbert

Hello there fellow USMB members! Modbert here, with a idea to liven up the board a bit without it involving politics. What I'm proposing naturally is something I know that has been tried here before. But hey, figure I'd give it the old college try. (See what I did there? )

That's right, a book club here at USMB! All members are welcome to join in for a discussion on books in general. However, what I also want to try and get off the ground is a biweekly or monthly discussion of least one book specifically. I figured those who are really interested can sound off, and we can see what we get going. 

To make it clear though, this thread is also a discussion about various books in general, not just discussion of one book. My recommendations (feel free to sound off and it's good if you mention the page # as we all read at different speeds and have different amounts of free time):

To Kill A Mockingbird by Harper Lee. (Pages vary by copy but mine is 376 pages.)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest by Ken Kesey. (325 Pages)

The Gun Seller by Hugh Laurie. (368 Pages)

The Good Earth by Pearl S. Buck. (416 Pages)

I already know that plenty of people have already read a number of those books, which is good since that means discussing them will be easier. 

If you're interested, feel free to state your recommendations. Also feel free to start posting about any book you enjoyed. Who knows, might find someone you totally disagree with enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Sherry

Great idea, except that the book I'm reading is political.


----------



## Modbert

Sherry said:


> Great idea, except that the book I'm reading is political.





Always the next one. Or can discuss past books you've read.


----------



## Dante

Modbert said:


> Hello there fellow USMB members! Modbert here, with a idea to liven up the board a bit without it involving politics. What I'm proposing naturally is something I know that has been tried here before. But hey, figure I'd give it the old college try. (See what I did there? )
> 
> That's right, a book club here at USMB! All members are welcome to join in for a discussion on books in general. However, what I also want to try and get off the ground is a biweekly or monthly discussion of least one book specifically. I figured those who are really interested can sound off, and we can see what we get going.
> 
> To make it clear though, this thread is also a discussion about various books in general, not just discussion of one book. My recommendations (feel free to sound off and it's good if you mention the page # as we all read at different speeds and have different amounts of free time):
> 
> To Kill A Mockingbird by Harper Lee. (Pages vary by copy but mine is 376 pages.)
> 
> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest by Ken Kesey. (325 Pages)
> 
> The Gun Seller by Hugh Laurie. (368 Pages)
> 
> The Good Earth by Pearl S. Buck. (416 Pages)
> 
> I already know that plenty of people have already read a number of those books, which is good since that means discussing them will be easier.
> 
> If you're interested, feel free to state your recommendations. Also feel free to start posting about any book you enjoyed. Who knows, might find someone you totally disagree with enjoyed it as well.



oops!

I came here because my regular Bookie got nabbed. I was going to place a few bets on the Celtics game. 

But I like books too. 

Let me think about a book I've read that I think others would appreciate.


----------



## JW Frogen

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.

On the Road.

And Moby Dick, though I am disappointed by Melville&#8217;s lack of use of big cocks in the plot.


----------



## Modbert

JW Frogen said:


> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.
> 
> On the Road.
> 
> And Moby Dick, though I am disappointed by Melvilles lack of use of big cocks in the plot.



I actually have Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas on my want to read list, as well as On the Road. As for Thompson, I've been wanting to read more of his work, he seems like a excellent author.


----------



## Madeline

Humm, stuff I've read that has changed my life:

"Stranger in a Strange Land", Robert Heinlein

"The Gift of Fear", Gavin De Becker

"The Second Sex", Simone de Beauvoir

"The Plague", Albert Camus

I've read "To Kill A Mockingbird" and "One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest", but not the other two book mentioned in the Op.  These two were just wonderful, but totally different experiences.


----------



## Modbert

Madeline said:


> Humm, stuff I've read that has changed my life:
> 
> "Stranger in a Strange Land", Robert Heinlein
> 
> "The Gift of Fear", Gavin De Becker
> 
> "The Second Sex", Simone de Beauvoir
> 
> "The Plague", Albert Camus
> 
> I've read "To Kill A Mockingbird" and "One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest", but not the other two book mentioned in the Op.  These two were just wonderful, but totally different experiences.



To Kill A Mockingbird is probably my favorite book, or least has my favorite chapter of any book.


----------



## Sherry

I don't really have a favorite anymore, but back in my 20's I read Stephen King's "The Stand" several times.


----------



## Modbert

Sherry said:


> I don't really have a favorite anymore, but back in my 20's I read Stephen King's "The Stand" several times.



Another classic. King would probably consider that his Magnum Opus if not for the Dark Tower series.


----------



## Sherry

Modbert said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have a favorite anymore, but back in my 20's I read Stephen King's "The Stand" several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another classic. King would probably consider that his Magnum Opus if not for the Dark Tower series.
Click to expand...


Whoa, that's wicked...I just noticed your sig line.


----------



## Madeline

I used to read "Alice in Wonderland" every summer.  Haven't done that in years, and I can't explain why the book moves me so much.  But it does.



> Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
> All mimsy were the borogoves,
> And the mome raths outgrabe.
> 
> "Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
> The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
> Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
> The frumious Bandersnatch!"
> 
> He took his vorpal sword in hand:
> Long time the manxome foe he sought --
> So rested he by the Tumtum tree,
> And stood awhile in thought.
> 
> And, as in uffish thought he stood,
> The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
> Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,
> And burbled as it came!
> 
> One, two! One, two! And through and through
> The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
> He left it dead, and with its head
> He went galumphing back.
> 
> "And, has thou slain the Jabberwock?
> Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
> O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!'
> He chortled in his joy.
> 
> `Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
> All mimsy were the borogoves,
> And the mome raths outgrabe.


----------



## random3434

Modbert said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have a favorite anymore, but back in my 20's I read Stephen King's "The Stand" several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another classic. King would probably consider that his Magnum Opus if not for the Dark Tower series.
Click to expand...


If "The Stand" was written by an unknown author, and not someone considered "Pop Lit" it would have won a Pulitzer, like "The Road" did a few years ago. 

Both are great novels. 

There are so many books I've read, you name it and I'll discuss it!


----------



## JW Frogen

Sherry said:


> I don't really have a favorite anymore, but back in my 20's I read Stephen King's "The Stand" several times.



 I read that on a drunken and drug fueled camping trip in the Ozarks.

Let me tell you, not a good idea folks.

Do not drink and King.


----------



## Modbert

Sherry said:


> Whoa, that's wicked...I just noticed your sig line.



 Yep, one of my favorite quotes on that subject.


----------



## JW Frogen

Modbert said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.
> 
> On the Road.
> 
> And Moby Dick, though I am disappointed by Melvilles lack of use of big cocks in the plot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas on my want to read list, as well as On the Road. As for Thompson, I've been wanting to read more of his work, he seems like a excellent author.
Click to expand...


 Hunter was a true American voice, he could have existed no where else.


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> If "The Stand" was written by an unknown author, and not someone considered "Pop Lit" it would have won a Pulitzer, like "The Road" did a few years ago.
> 
> Both are great novels.
> 
> There are so many books I've read, you name it and I'll discuss it!



I always enjoyed how he had written as Richard, as if to see whether his success was merely a fluke or not. Never mind the fact he was producing least two books a year at that point.


----------



## Sherry

JW Frogen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have a favorite anymore, but back in my 20's I read Stephen King's "The Stand" several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that on a drunken and drug fueled camping trip in the Ozarks.
> 
> Let me tell you, not a good idea folks.
> 
> Do not drink and King.
Click to expand...


Hey, it could have been worse. You could have read "Deliverance" while canoeing in Georgia.


----------



## JBeukema

Just started

Why Not Kill Them All? The Logic and Prevention of Mass Political Murder - Chirot,  D. and McCauley, C

  recentlyfinished


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Guns-Germs-Steel-Fates-Societies/dp/0393317552"]Guns, Germs, and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies (9780393317558): Jared M. Diamond: Books[/ame]


Before that was

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Race-Card-Resentment-Assault-Justice/dp/0761509429"]The Race Card: White Guilt, Black Resentment, and the Assault on Truth and Justice&#8230;[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Anything by Tom Wolfe.  Especially if you like Hunter Thompson.  

"Radical Chic and Mau Mauing the Flak-Catchers"

"Electric Kool Aid Acid Test"

"Bonfire of the Vanities"

"A Man In Full"

But seriously, anything by Wolfe.  And anything by Capote and by Stephen King.  They are all consistently fantabulous.


----------



## Ringel05

Recently finished:
_The Dark Valley, A Panorama of the 1930s_ by Piers Brendon

_An Army at Dawn & The Day of Battle_ both by Rick Atkinson

_Guderian, Creator of the Blitzkrieg_ by Kenneth John MacKsey 

Getting ready to read 

_Fear's Empire, War Terrorism and Democracy_ by Benjamin R. Barber
and
_The Secrets of Happily Married Men (Eight ways to win your wife's heart forever)_ by Scott Haltzman & Theresa Foy Digeronimo 
(Looking for new ways to tweak the marriage never hurts).


----------



## CrimsonWhite

"Ray in Reverse" by Daniel Wallace. This book had a profound effect on me. Read it and I will discuss the hell out of it.


----------



## Si modo

My usual recreational reads are political thrillers.  Not quite the same as a political thriller, but has excellent metaphors for current situations - World War Z by Max Brooks. Masquerade is reading it now, I think.  She may have finished it.  We've talked a bit about it.

I really hope everyone has read 1984, Brave New World, Farenheit 451, Lord of the Flies, and On the Beach.

Speaking of that, The Beach has some excellent metaphors, too.  A scary read for anyone with even an iota of fear of authoritarian situations.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Right now I'm reading:

The Agony and the Ecstasy and

The Monster of Florence.

I'm writing and rewriting 2 screenplays:

Venus in the Balance: A Cautionary Tale on the Hazards of taking Cautionary Tales too seriously and as an added Bonus the real History of the Inner Solar System

Document 512 (rewrite as it was rounded slagged the first time I presented it) A tale of adventure, lost cities and hidden treasures


----------



## boedicca

A lot of good suggestions (particular favorites of mine:  To Kill a Mockingbird, The Good Earth, anything by Tom Wolfe and Robert Heinlein, Alice in Wonderland - but nix on King and Thompson).

Working through my current reading pile:

Patriots: The Men Who Started The American Revolution

Dreaming The Bull (book 2 of the Boudica Saga)

Sacred Hearts: A Novel 

How Democracies Perish


----------



## Liability

Currently reading "The Big Short" by Michael Lewis.  Fascinating stuff about the collapse of the mortgage bond market.  Lewis also wrote a book called "Liars Poker" which I am also reading at present.  AND he wrote "The Blind Side" which became the movie earning Sandra Bullock her first Oscar.

In no particular order, here are other books that have made an impression on me over the years.

The original "Dune."  By Frank Herbert.  Brilliant stuff.

"Stranger in a Strange Land."   Again, by Heinlein.  A new way of seeing some things.  

"Liberty and Tyranny."  By Mark Levin.  No joke.  The man is brilliant and he wrote a very compelling book.  

The Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings trilogy.  J.R.R. Tolkien.  I read them years and years ago, of course and again more recently to my kids.  

Almost all the Navajo Tribal Police detective/mystery stories by Tony Hillerman, who recently passed away.  

Believe it or not, one of the books that makes my list is The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty.  He incorporated some very interesting religious and philosophical discussions interspersed with the narrative.  

Tons of others.  Lots of beach reads, like Dan Brown works.

By the way, I now own and am enjoying *the Nook* from Barnes and Noble.   Like *the Kindle*, it is an e-reader and the device is just really cool and convenient for folks who like to read a lot.


----------



## Luissa

Modbert said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.
> 
> On the Road.
> 
> And Moby Dick, though I am disappointed by Melvilles lack of use of big cocks in the plot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas on my want to read list, as well as On the Road. As for Thompson, I've been wanting to read more of his work, he seems like a excellent author.
Click to expand...


I own Fear and Loathing, great book. I should read it again...
I have been reading all of the Sookie Stakehouse novels, and just finished the 10th book. They are more for chicks, though.


----------



## Modbert

JBeukema said:


> Just started
> 
> Why Not Kill Them All? The Logic and Prevention of Mass Political Murder - Chirot,  D. and McCauley, C
> 
> recentlyfinished
> 
> 
> Guns, Germs, and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies (9780393317558): Jared M. Diamond: Books
> 
> 
> Before that was
> 
> The Race Card: White Guilt, Black Resentment, and the Assault on Truth and Justice



I just finished Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed not too long ago by Jared M. Diamond. Excellent book. Made me put Guns on my list of books to want to read as well.


----------



## Modbert

Si modo said:


> My usual recreational reads are political thrillers.  Not quite the same as a political thriller, but has excellent metaphors for current situations - World War Z by Max Brooks. Masquerade is reading it now, I think.  She may have finished it.  We've talked a bit about it.
> 
> I really hope everyone has read 1984, Brave New World, Farenheit 451, Lord of the Flies, and On the Beach.
> 
> Speaking of that, The Beach has some excellent metaphors, too.  A scary read for anyone with even an iota of fear of authoritarian situations.



World War Z is a great original read. Read 451, Lord of the Flies, and 1984. My friend just read BNW, told me it was great.


----------



## Luissa

Modbert said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started
> 
> Why Not Kill Them All? The Logic and Prevention of Mass Political Murder - Chirot,  D. and McCauley, C
> 
> recentlyfinished
> 
> 
> Guns, Germs, and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies (9780393317558): Jared M. Diamond: Books
> 
> 
> Before that was
> 
> The Race Card: White Guilt, Black Resentment, and the Assault on Truth and Justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed not too long ago by Jared M. Diamond. Excellent book. Made me put Guns on my list of books to want to read as well.
Click to expand...

If you read Hunter S Thompson, you need to read this Benjamin.
Hell's Angels: The Strange and Terrible Saga of the Outlaw Motorcycle Gangs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> I own Fear and Loathing, great book. I should read it again...
> I have been reading all of the Sookie Stakehouse novels, and just finished the 10th book. They are more for chicks, though.



That's okay. 

I'm currently working my way through the James Bond (the ones by Ian Fleming) and Dresden Files. I'm on the  7th book of the Bond Series and 8th book of Dresden.


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> If you read Hunter S Thompson, you need to read this Benjamin.
> Hell's Angels: The Strange and Terrible Saga of the Outlaw Motorcycle Gangs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That's also on my large list of books to read. 

My appetite for reading books has only grown. The last three books I read (in order of from last to latest) was:

Collapse: How Societies choose to Succeed or Fail by Jared M. Diamond

The Invisible Man by H.G Wells

Doctor No by Ian Fleming


----------



## Luissa

Modbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read Hunter S Thompson, you need to read this Benjamin.
> Hell's Angels: The Strange and Terrible Saga of the Outlaw Motorcycle Gangs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's also on my large list of books to read.
> 
> My appetite for reading books has only grown. The last three books I read (in order of from last to latest) was:
> 
> Collapse: How Societies choose to Succeed or Fail by Jared M. Diamond
> 
> The Invisible Man by H.G Wells
> 
> Doctor No by Ian Fleming
Click to expand...


You should read Sun Yat Sen's biography, very good. I would say read that right away. It is by a french author, I will try to find a link.


----------



## Luissa

The author's name is Marie-Claire Bergere.


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> The author's name is Marie-Claire Bergere.



Forgot to say, thanks for the recommendation. 

Though it will be a long while before I get to it.


----------



## Dante

Can we pick a fuckin' book for the week/month already?

gawd, wtf can find the time to read a friggin' book after having to read through all this shit here in this thread.


----------



## Sherry

Dante said:


> Can we pick a fuckin' book for the week/month already?
> 
> gawd, wtf can find the time to read a friggin' book after having to read through all this shit here in this thread.



Dante, just for you.


----------



## Woyzeck

I vote for _To Kill A Mockingbird_ to start it off. It's a good enough one as any.

I would also recommend some Vonnegut, like _Slaughterhouse-Five_ or _Cat's Cradle_. _Mother Night_ is also a good one.


----------



## random3434

Woyzeck said:


> I vote for _To Kill A Mockingbird_ to start it off. It's a good enough one as any.
> 
> I would also recommend some Vonnegut, like _Slaughterhouse-Five_ or _Cat's Cradle_. _Mother Night_ is also a good one.



Very nice, love Kurt Vonnegut. His childhood home is about 15 minutes from where I live. I got to see him speak at a lecture at Butler University a while back, entertaining and enthralling.


----------



## Ringel05

Sherry said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we pick a fuckin' book for the week/month already?
> 
> gawd, wtf can find the time to read a friggin' book after having to read through all this shit here in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante, just for you.
Click to expand...







Small book, large type with lots of pictures.  Much more appropriate in his case.


----------



## AquaAthena

Hahahahaaha****


----------



## Shogun

I read this over the weekend.  good stuff.

Behold the Man - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Madeline

Echo Zulu said:


> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for _To Kill A Mockingbird_ to start it off. It's a good enough one as any.
> 
> I would also recommend some Vonnegut, like _Slaughterhouse-Five_ or _Cat's Cradle_. _Mother Night_ is also a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, love Kurt Vonnegut. His childhood home is about 15 minutes from where I live. I got to see him speak at a lecture at Butler University a while back, entertaining and enthralling.
Click to expand...


Oh, now I'm jealous.  "Dandelion Wine" is one of the best things I have ever read.

I think "To Kill A Mockingbird" is good to begin with too.  Chances are we have all read it, but so what?  Wouldn't hurt to read it again.

I watched a documentary about Studs Terkel over the weekend, and now I want to read his stuff.  "Working" sounded wonderful.  Upton Sinclair, Sinclair Lewis -- is everything wonderful started in Chicago?  LOL.







O, lookie here, a blog about what writers are reading.  Yum.

http://whatarewritersreading.blogspot.com/2008_11_01_archive.html


----------



## random3434

Mini Echo read, "To Kill a Mockingbird" this year in 9th Grade. She wanted me to ask you all if she could join the book club too!


----------



## Sherry

Madeline said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for _To Kill A Mockingbird_ to start it off. It's a good enough one as any.
> 
> I would also recommend some Vonnegut, like _Slaughterhouse-Five_ or _Cat's Cradle_. _Mother Night_ is also a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, love Kurt Vonnegut. His childhood home is about 15 minutes from where I live. I got to see him speak at a lecture at Butler University a while back, entertaining and enthralling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, now I'm jealous.  "Dandelion Wine" is one of the best things I have ever read.
> 
> I think "To Kill A Mockingbird" is good to begin with too.  Chances are we have all read it, but so what?  Wouldn't hurt to read it again.
> 
> I watched a documentary about Studs Terkel over the weekend, and now I want to read his stuff.  "Working" sounded wonderful.  Upton Sinclair, Sinclair Lewis -- is everything wonderful started in Chicago?  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O, lookie here, a blog about what writers are reading.  Yum.
> 
> Writers Read: November 2008
Click to expand...


I love "Dandelion Wine" by Ray Bradbury. It reminds me of my Grandfather's childhood.


----------



## Dante

Dante said:


> Can we pick a fuckin' book for the week/month already?
> 
> gawd, wtf can find the time to read a friggin' book after having to read through all this shit here in this thread.



I give up!  You win!  Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## jillian

Sherry said:


> Great idea, except that the book I'm reading is political.



they say not to discuss politics or religion. one book i'm reading is political. the other is about religion. 

oops.


----------



## Madeline

Echo Zulu, I'm rather surprised you'd allow the mini EZ near a bunch of hooligans, but yes, if it's okay with you I'd love for her to join the convo.  And "To Kill A Mockingbird" is the perfect book for as multi-generational book club.


----------



## Ringel05

If anyone is interested in a real horror writer, anything by H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## random3434

Ringel05 said:


> If anyone is interested in a real horror writer, anything by H.P. Lovecraft.



We saw some creepy movie based on one of his books on Sci Fi-they were half fish/half human in some weird European Town,,,,freaked us all out big time!


----------



## Big Black Dog

I memorized the last book I read.  Here's a sample...

See Dick.
See Dick run.
Run Dick run.
Run Run Run.
See Spot.
See Spot run.
Run Spot run.
Run Run Run.
See Sally.
See Sally run.
Run Sally run.
Run Run Run.

It was one of those books on jogging that I read in the first grade.


----------



## Ringel05

Count Dracula said:


> I memorized the last book I read.  Here's a sample...
> 
> See Dick.
> See Dick run.
> Run Dick run.
> Run Run Run.
> See Spot.
> See Spot run.
> Run Spot run.
> Run Run Run.
> See Sally.
> See Sally run.
> Run Sally run.
> Run Run Run.
> 
> It was one of those books on jogging that I read in the first grade.



Sex ed.


----------



## Ringel05

Echo Zulu said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in a real horror writer, anything by H.P. Lovecraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw some creepy movie based on one of his books on Sci Fi-they were half fish/half human in some weird European Town,,,,freaked us all out big time!
Click to expand...


Try reading the book.  I remember the subject matter but it was so long ago I forgot which book it was.  I stopped reading him because I would get nightmares. 
Also he was the one Steven King got a lot of his material from though in my opinion King is tame by comparison.


----------



## Sherry

jillian said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea, except that the book I'm reading is political.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they say not to discuss politics or religion. one book i'm reading is political. the other is about religion.
> 
> oops.
Click to expand...


We're hopeless.


----------



## PixieStix

I am reading "Thought Reform and the Psychology of Totalism" By Robert J Lifton


*
*


----------



## PixieStix

jillian said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea, except that the book I'm reading is political.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they say not to discuss politics or religion. one book i'm reading is political. the other is about religion.
> 
> oops.
Click to expand...


Is there a way around that these days?


----------



## Dr Grump

I'm going through a James Elroy phase at the moment.

If you like Philip Dick novels check out David Wingrove's Chung Kuo novels...pretty good read.


----------



## Madeline

I've tried reading Lovecraft and Poe at least a dozen times, but I just cannot get into those books.  The language is too flowery for me.  But then, I cannot bear to read Shakespeare either -- I know they're great books and the failure to appreciate them is on me, not the authors.

I'm rather surprised we've gotten this far without the Archtypical Male Authors.  No one reads Mailer or Hemingway anymore?  

What a relief -- men who did used to act like asses for at least a few weeks afterwards.  It works both ways; after reading Simone de Beauvoir's "The Second Sex" I wasn't fit for mixed company for months.

LOL.


----------



## Ringel05

Madeline said:


> I've tried reading Lovecraft and Poe at least a dozen times, but I just cannot get into those books.  The language is too flowery for me.  But then, I cannot bear to read Shakespeare either -- I know they're great books and the failure to appreciate them is on me, not the authors.
> 
> I'm rather surprised we've gotten this far without the Archtypical Male Authors.  No one reads Mailer or Hemingway anymore?
> 
> What a relief -- men who did used to act like asses for at least a few weeks afterwards.  It works both ways; after reading Simone de Beauvoir's "The Second Sex" I wasn't fit for mixed company for months.
> 
> LOL.



I didn't find Lovecraft to be flowery at all.  Esoteric at times but not flowery.  And to be honest I'm not a big Shakespeare fan either.  He was extremely adept at taking old stories and giving them new life by setting them in a different locality, nationality and with character changes.  Take Tristan and Isolde for example, essentially Romeo and Juliet is the same story only modernized and set in Italy instead of ancient England.  Thats not to deride Shakespeare's genius, hell we do the same today generally not as well, look at the movie industry.  Old films are constantly rewritten, sometimes radically, to fit a modern audience. 
Steven King derived much of his"inspiration" from H.P. Lovecraft though Lovecraft is still much more talented and creative then King could ever hope be.


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Mini Echo read, "To Kill a Mockingbird" this year in 9th Grade. She wanted me to ask you all if she could join the book club too!



Of course.


----------



## Modbert

I enjoy Lovecraft and Poe, however in my life, I always find myself going back to King's earliest work. What does it for me is King creates his "monsters" out of everyday things or even people. The biggest fan in Misery for example. Though I always have a different perspective of The Shining now, after reading On Writing. Considering his problem with alcohol and drugs, even he himself realized (but only until after he was finished writing it) that Jack Torrence was him.

Powerful stuff to say the least.


----------



## Madeline

I adore King. I could be content the rest of my life with nothing but his books.  Even his crappy stuff is wonderful, and for me, it's always for the same reason -- he draws such real characters and gives them all humanity.

One of my fav King books is a novelette he wrote recently called "The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon".  It isn't particularly scarey, but the characters in it are impossible not to care about, and deeply.


----------



## Modbert

Ringel05 said:


> I didn't find Lovecraft to be flowery at all.  Esoteric at times but not flowery.  And to be honest I'm not a big Shakespeare fan either.  He was extremely adept at taking old stories and giving them new life by setting them in a different locality, nationality and with character changes.  Take Tristan and Isolde for example, essentially Romeo and Juliet is the same story only modernized and set in Italy instead of ancient England.  Thats not to deride Shakespeare's genius, hell we do the same today generally not as well, look at the movie industry.  Old films are constantly rewritten, sometimes radically, to fit a modern audience.
> Steven King derived much of his"inspiration" from H.P. Lovecraft though Lovecraft is still much more talented and creative then King could ever hope be.



Oh Shakespeare. 

His stories range for me. I didn't care for Romeo & Juliet or Macbeth all too much. I enjoyed The Tempest. I loved Julius Caesar and The Merchant of Venice though.


----------



## Madeline

The weird thing about Shakespeare is I can enjoy a play (but not a movie) based on his works, but I just cannot bear to read them.  Truly CAN NOT.  As in, not if my life depended on it.  I think it's a genetic defect but the really odd thing is, my kidlet adores his stuff and has read all of it.

Maybe you need a particular sort of "ear" to read it?


----------



## Foxfyre

You should have had my senior English teacher.  Mrs. Hoorsey.  She was a little bitty thing and looked like a female version of Dr. Zorba with white hair that stuck out making a kind of halo around her head.  But she loved and taught Shakespeare in a way that caused most of her students to love it too.  She had a way of creating the imagery intended.....when she read MacBeth you saw the faces and heard the voices of the witches around the cauldron:  "Double, double toil and trouble; Fire burn, and cauldron bubble."


----------



## Modbert

Hey all! Due to the reasons I listed in this thread here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...onth-to-kill-a-mockingbird-by-harper-lee.html

To Kill A Mockingbird has been chosen as the USMB first Book of the Month for the month of June.

However, if response is positive enough, I figure choosing another book at least for the month of June will be suitable. I'll look back at the recommendations and if you have any at all, feel free to offer them up in this thread or always welcome to PM me.

Discussion on To Kill A Mockingbird is now welcome in that thread.


----------



## Modbert

jillian said:


> they say not to discuss politics or religion. one book i'm reading is political. the other is about religion.
> 
> oops.



Well, I would like to generally avoid political and religious books least for now. After all, wouldn't want the thread to turn into a flame zone material thread.


----------



## random3434

Modbert said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Echo read, "To Kill a Mockingbird" this year in 9th Grade. She wanted me to ask you all if she could join the book club too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
Click to expand...


I will only let her see/comment on the book thread. She keeps wanting to join, I tell her 
_"No way Jose, too many crazy freakazoids on here!" _

, 
I'll let her comment on that thread only, while standing right behind her lol.


----------



## Madeline

I don't own a copy of "Mockingbird", Modbert.  I'll have to make a library run and fetch a copy, but I'll join and out of respect for mini EZ, I promise to clean up my language, too.

Suggested second June book:  "The Gift of Fear", Gavin De Becker.


----------



## Foxfyre

I like the book choice.

Given the subject matter and the themes that elevated it to greatness, it's gonna be darn hard to keep religion and politics out of any discussion on it, but I think that's do-able.


----------



## Ringel05

Echo Zulu said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Echo read, "To Kill a Mockingbird" this year in 9th Grade. She wanted me to ask you all if she could join the book club too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will only let her see/comment on the book thread. She keeps wanting to join, I tell her
> _"No way Jose, too many crazy freakazoids on here!" _
> 
> ,
> I'll let her comment on that thread only, while standing right behind her lol.
Click to expand...


Let me know when.  I'll have my version of "Moon Over Miami" ready and waiting.


----------



## Modbert

Foxfyre said:


> I like the book choice.
> 
> Given the subject matter and the themes that elevated it to greatness, it's gonna be darn hard to keep religion and politics out of any discussion on it, but I think that's do-able.



Well they will be allowed for that topic. All I really want is for it to not turn into a flame war.


----------



## jillian

Sherry said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea, except that the book I'm reading is political.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they say not to discuss politics or religion. one book i'm reading is political. the other is about religion.
> 
> oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're hopeless.
Click to expand...


*sigh* I know lol. but they're good books. Game Change by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin and G-d Wears Lipstick by Karen Berg.


----------



## jillian

Modbert said:


> Hey all! Due to the reasons I listed in this thread here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...onth-to-kill-a-mockingbird-by-harper-lee.html
> 
> To Kill A Mockingbird has been chosen as the USMB first Book of the Month for the month of June.
> 
> However, if response is positive enough, I figure choosing another book at least for the month of June will be suitable. I'll look back at the recommendations and if you have any at all, feel free to offer them up in this thread or always welcome to PM me.
> 
> Discussion on To Kill A Mockingbird is now welcome in that thread.



one of my favorite books ever.


----------



## jillian

PixieStix said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea, except that the book I'm reading is political.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they say not to discuss politics or religion. one book i'm reading is political. the other is about religion.
> 
> oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a way around that these days?
Click to expand...


not for some of us, apparently.


----------



## Samson

Modbert said:


> I just finished Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed not too long ago by Jared M. Diamond. Excellent book. Made me put Guns on my list of books to want to read as well.



Good Choice, and a fantastic idea Modbert

I usually read a book every week, and sometimes have posted a "Review" in the "REVIEWS FORUM" but the threads receive so little attention that I've given up believing anyone would be interested in tearing themselves away from FNC and MSNBC long enough to read anything.

As a result I only post reviews of books that _REALLY_ knock my socks off.

The last such was _The Art of Racing in the Rain_

I had maybe three replies.


----------



## Modbert

Samson said:


> Good Choice
> 
> I usually read a book every week, and sometimes have posted a "Review" in the "REVIEW FORUM" but the threads receive so little attention that I've given up believing anyone would be interested in tearing themselves away from FNC and MSNBC long enough to read anything.



Well, always feel free to put them here. 

Always looking for books to put on my want to read list.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Allow me to recommend "A Game of Thrones" by George R. R. Martin.


It is part one of what I believe will be a Seven book series. I have so far read the first 4 volumes and cannot wait for book 5. 

It is Fiction, set in fantasy, not on this Earth, yet seems like it could almost be in Medieval Times. Add a little magic, a lot of back stabbing politics at the Royal courts, Some sex,Much clashing swords, and don't chose a favorite character, You will be surprised.

I would call it dark Scifi fantasy. I understand that HBO is doing a mini-series.


----------



## Modbert

SFC Ollie said:


> Allow me to recommend "A Game of Thrones" by George R. R. Martin.
> 
> 
> It is part one of what I believe will be a Seven book series. I have so far read the first 4 volumes and cannot wait for book 5.
> 
> It is Fiction, set in fantasy, not on this Earth, yet seems like it could almost be in Medieval Times. Add a little magic, a lot of back stabbing politics at the Royal courts, Some sex,Much clashing swords, and don't chose a favorite character, You will be surprised.
> 
> I would call it dark Scifi fantasy. I understand that HBO is doing a mini-series.



Will have to look into it Ollie. 

Going to need a new series after I finish up the Ian Fleming Bond novels and The Dresden Files. Both of them combined will not last me much longer.


----------



## Samson

Modbert said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Choice
> 
> I usually read a book every week, and sometimes have posted a "Review" in the "REVIEW FORUM" but the threads receive so little attention that I've given up believing anyone would be interested in tearing themselves away from FNC and MSNBC long enough to read anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, always feel free to put them here.
> 
> Always looking for books to put on my want to read list.
Click to expand...


In that case, read anything by [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Tom-Robbins/e/B000APVAHM/ref=sr_tc_tag_2?qid=1275525776&sr=1-2-ent"]Tom Robbins[/ame]

My favorite is _Jitterbug Perfume_


----------



## American Horse

Modbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own Fear and Loathing, great book. I should read it again...
> I have been reading all of the Sookie Stakehouse novels, and just finished the 10th book. They are more for chicks, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay.
> 
> I'm currently working my way through the James Bond (the ones by Ian Fleming) and Dresden Files. I'm on the  7th book of the Bond Series and 8th book of Dresden.
Click to expand...

Ian Fleming's James Bond novels were recommended to me when they were first published back in '64.  Once I read the first I had to read them all.  IMO the movies do not begin to compare with the books.  The books had the advantage of being much more true to real life than the movies, which difference comes a lot from the lack of respect the film-makers have for the audience versus the author for the reader.
How do you think the films compare with the books Mod?

Fleming's Bond books were mostly taken from Cold War Scenarios. Today's equivalent is Mitch Rapp by Vince Flynn


----------



## Modbert

American Horse said:


> Ian Fleming's James Bond novels were recommended to me when they were first published back in '64.  Once I read the first I had to read them all.  IMO the movies do not begin to compare with the books.  The books had the advantage of being much more true to real life than the movies, which difference comes a lot from the lack of respect the film-makers have for the audience versus the author for the reader.
> How do you think the films compare with the books Mod?
> 
> Fleming's Bond books were mostly taken from Cold War Scenarios. Today's equivalent is Mitch Rapp by Vince Flynn



I'm working my way through The Spy Who Loved Me now. Only have that, and three other books left for the series.

I think the films are entertaining and are a product of their time. If they were made today, they'd probably be similar to Casino Royale. I don't think it's so much a lack of respect for the audiences, but rather how they could make it the most marketable. They definitely wanted to make Bond a more likable character than he was in the first couple of books, which is why I assume they didn't film Casino Royale.

I think of the films as merely a different kind of version of Bond stories, a bit less serious to say the least. I enjoy both the films and the novels for different reasons, but I know I'm glad I picked up the Fleming novels.

Also, yeah, the books were a lot more realistic than the movies. That's one of the first and main things I noticed when I began reading them.

My favorite book in the series so far is a tossup between Goldfinger and From Russia With Love. Though I do consider Casino Royale to be a favorite as well.


----------



## Woyzeck

Some recommendations for future books of the month"

_Something Wicked This Way Comes_ by Ray Bradbury. Some people have already mentioned Dandelion Wine and Fahrenheit 451 which are good as well. I would say _Something Wicked This Way Comes_ is one of Bradbury's best works.

_Ubik _by Philip K. Dick. One of his better novels, which messes with your head a bit. Also by him, I would recommend _The Man In The High Castle_.

_East of Eden_, _Of Mice and Men_, _Cannery Row_, _Tortilla Flat_ by John Steinbeck. I love all of Steinbeck's stuff, and I've got his_ Travels with Charley_ sitting in my bookcase waiting to be read. East of Eden, while his most epic, I find to be one of his weaker works. On the whole it and the rest of the suggestions are very good. The last two in particular are more fun reads than anything of grandeur.

_Everything That Rises Must Converge _or _A Good Man Is Hard_ to find by Flannery O'Connor. They're short story collections, and I've only read the first, but O'Connor is most skilled at writing short stories and characters that are simply horrible people. A lot of them are incredibly depressing, so her work is not for the faint of heart.

Lastly, I would recommend _A Prayer for Owen Meany_ by John Irving. One of the only books in high school I really loved, it's a long one, but a really good one. I hear Irving's other stuff is good as well, but I've yet to read anything else by him.


----------



## random3434

Woyzeck said:


> Some recommendations for future books of the month"
> 
> _Something Wicked This Way Comes_ by Ray Bradbury. Some people have already mentioned Dandelion Wine and Fahrenheit 451 which are good as well. I would say _Something Wicked This Way Comes_ is one of Bradbury's best works.
> 
> _Ubik _by Philip K. Dick. One of his better novels, which messes with your head a bit. Also by him, I would recommend _The Man In The High Castle_.
> 
> _East of Eden_, _Of Mice and Men_, _Cannery Row_, _Tortilla Flat_ by John Steinbeck. I love all of Steinbeck's stuff, and I've got his_ Travels with Charley_ sitting in my bookcase waiting to be read. East of Eden, while his most epic, I find to be one of his weaker works. On the whole it and the rest of the suggestions are very good. The last two in particular are more fun reads than anything of grandeur.
> 
> _Everything That Rises Must Converge _or _A Good Man Is Hard_ to find by Flannery O'Connor. They're short story collections, and I've only read the first, but O'Connor is most skilled at writing short stories and characters that are simply horrible people. A lot of them are incredibly depressing, so her work is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Lastly, I would recommend _A Prayer for Owen Meany_ by John Irving. One of the only books in high school I really loved, it's a long one, but a really good one. I hear Irving's other stuff is good as well, but I've yet to read anything else by him.



I must say I am digging all of your choices. I  LOVE  Flannery O'Conner, good to see another 'fan' of hers.   Yes, read more John Irving, he has a way to make you so involved in the characters you actually weep when one of them dies.


----------



## Foxfyre

Echo Zulu said:


> I must say I am digging all of your choices. I  LOVE  Flannery O'Conner, good to see another 'fan' of hers.   Yes, read more John Irving, he has a way to make you so involved in the characters you actually weep when one of them dies.



I love O'Conner too.  Another who did great character development was/is Arthur Hailey.  I could get totally immersed in one of his novels which would be fascinating not only for the way he made his characters larger than life, but the novels were so well researched you got a good glimpse into the industries that were the setting for the storylines.


----------



## Ringel05

May I suggest this book for some of our less "experienced" posters.


----------



## Woyzeck

Echo Zulu said:


> I must say I am digging all of your choices. I  LOVE  Flannery O'Conner, good to see another 'fan' of hers.   Yes, read more John Irving, he has a way to make you so involved in the characters you actually weep when one of them dies.



Why thank you. I've got _The Hotel New Hampshire_ and _The World According to Garp_ on my bookshelf waiting to be read. I'm looking forward to reading them.

I'd also recommend now that I think of it, one of Irving's influences, Thomas Hardy. I read _Jude the Obscure_ not too long ago and really liked it. Hardy is excellent in his prose, at times it got a little too purple, but it was otherwise a most excellent novel, if a little Victorian melodramatic.

Another author to recommend to the thread would be Jonathan Lethem. I read _Gun, With Occasional Music_ last week, it was like Raymond Chandler mixed with Philip K. Dick, with some of the funniest narration since Holden Caulfield. It's literally a hard-boiled detective novel set in a sci-fi near future. One of the most entertaining books I've read and I hear its one of the better pastiches of hard boiled detective fiction.


----------



## Modbert

Still trying to figure what other book would be best for this month.

As for my own reading at the moment, finished up the Bond series and onwards to reading the rest of Dresden that is out at the moment.

For that series:

Favorites:_ From Russia With Love, Goldfinger, On Her Majesty's Secret Service, and Casino Royale
_
Solid Reads: _Thunderball, You Only Live Twice, Moonraker, The Man With The Golden Gun, Doctor No_

Did not care for: _Live and Let Die,_ and my personal least favorite of the series is _The Spy Who Loved Me._

The short story books_ For Your Eyes Only & Octopussy/The Living Daylights_ were enjoyable reads for the most part although were some boring ones here or there. My favorite short story was Quantum of Solace.


----------



## Shogun

I almost finished this book over the weekend.  almost.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Willie-Nelson-Joe-Nick-Patoski/dp/0316017787]Amazon.com: Willie Nelson: An Epic Life (9780316017787): Joe Nick Patoski: Books[/ame]


----------



## Samson

Shogun said:


> I almost finished this book over the weekend.  almost.
> 
> Amazon.com: Willie Nelson: An Epic Life (9780316017787): Joe Nick Patoski: Books



First one?


----------



## Samson

Woyzeck said:


> Why thank you. I've got _The Hotel New Hampshire_ and _The World According to Garp_ on my bookshelf waiting to be read. I'm looking forward to reading them.



Both great choices: _Also Cider House Rules_

All have also been made into good films.


----------



## Foxfyre

Somebody may have mentioned it already and I missed it, but I've been noting here and there that this summer marks the 50th Anniversary of the publishing of "To Kill a Mockingbird".  Of course that has created a flurry of re-reading and discussions and is prompting many younger people to read it for the first time.

That really illustrates the staying power of some literary works.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Modbert said:


> Hello there fellow USMB members! Modbert here, with a idea to liven up the board a bit without it involving politics. What I'm proposing naturally is something I know that has been tried here before. But hey, figure I'd give it the old college try. (See what I did there? )
> 
> That's right, a book club here at USMB! All members are welcome to join in for a discussion on books in general. However, what I also want to try and get off the ground is a biweekly or monthly discussion of least one book specifically. I figured those who are really interested can sound off, and we can see what we get going.
> 
> To make it clear though, this thread is also a discussion about various books in general, not just discussion of one book. My recommendations (feel free to sound off and it's good if you mention the page # as we all read at different speeds and have different amounts of free time):
> 
> To Kill A Mockingbird by Harper Lee. (Pages vary by copy but mine is 376 pages.)
> 
> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest by Ken Kesey. (325 Pages)
> 
> The Gun Seller by Hugh Laurie. (368 Pages)
> 
> The Good Earth by Pearl S. Buck. (416 Pages)
> 
> I already know that plenty of people have already read a number of those books, which is good since that means discussing them will be easier.
> 
> If you're interested, feel free to state your recommendations. Also feel free to start posting about any book you enjoyed. Who knows, might find someone you totally disagree with enjoyed it as well.



You little trickster!!!!  Are these the required reading for one of your courses this semester???!!!


----------



## Modbert

PatekPhilippe said:


> You little trickster!!!!  Are these the required reading for one of your courses this semester???!!!



 Nope, read them already.

I just got done with Western Literature last semester. 

As for me lately, I read the 8th through 12th books in the Dresden Files series. I'd recommend anyone who loves a mix of mystery and supernatural to pick it up. Butcher is easily one of the best authors writing today. Each book is a very easy well as well.

Also reread Watchmen, definitely one of those books that not only redefine superheroes but comics in general.

Now I'm reading The Hunchback of Notre Dame. About 78 pages into it. Excellent read so far.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

I read "The Good Earth" about...(scratches head)...30 years ago?


----------



## Modbert

PatekPhilippe said:


> I read "The Good Earth" about...(scratches head)...30 years ago?



Certainly longer than I've been roaming the earth.


----------



## Foxfyre

Modbert said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read "The Good Earth" about...(scratches head)...30 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly longer than I've been roaming the earth.
Click to expand...


It was and is still a good read.  She stayed true to the setting and character of a distant China.   She was one of my favorite authors as a youth and I still appreciate the intricate detail she built into her novels without ever getting tedious.  I visited her home, now a museum in her honor, in West Virginia.  A very modest place though probably was quite elegant in her day.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Foxfyre said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read "The Good Earth" about...(scratches head)...30 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly longer than I've been roaming the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was and is still a good read.  She stayed true to the setting and character of a distant China.   She was one of my favorite authors as a youth and I still appreciate the intricate detail she built into her novels without ever getting tedious.  I visited her home, now a museum in her honor, in West Virginia.  A very modest place though probably was quite elegant in her day.
Click to expand...


Probably one of the best books I ever read...As a kid I was always facinated with the Orient.  Most of my reading material pertained to that in one way or another....Lustbader's adventure novels provided a lot of good reading as well.


----------

